# Ermittlung der Entfernung von 2 Orten



## IchBinUnwissend (29. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine allgemeine Problematik. Vielleicht kennt jemand sorgar eine super Libary.

Meine Aufgabe:

Ich bekomme 2 Orte und ich soll feststellen, wie weit diese von einander entfernt sind.

Google Maps kann das super. Aber ich kann mir nicht immer eine Anfrage aufbauen, die dann lossenden - die Seite auswerten und dann habe ich die Entfernung.

Ich muss leider sonstviel Kombinationen ausprobieren und mit dieser Taktik - verliere ich einfach zuviel Zeit. Sehr viel.

Somit habe ich erstmal 4 Ansätze - leider aber auch keine Ahnung wie gut die sind. Vielleicht hat jemand auch die Idee die ich suche^^

------------
Variante 1: Näher dich den Orten an und zerlege alles in Gemeinden oder Dörfer / Städte. Speicher dann die Entfernung ab. Hier ist schon Problem Nummer 1. Wie lege ich die Daten sinnvoll ab, dass ich schnell Entfernung von A nach B rausfinde?

Variante 2: Kann ich vielleicht ein einfaches Navi benutzen und dessen Daten auslesen?

Variante 3: Ich hol mir alle Orte aus Deutschland und jage das mal gegen Google Maps. Aber selbst dabei habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich das sinnvoll ablegen soll ;o( - und das Prog, dass mir die Requests aufbaut und die Response auswertet. Habe ich auch noch nicht^^ - gerne auch Ideen gesehn ;O)

Variante 4: Es gibt ganz billig was zu kaufen, das mir die Sache sau fix ausrechnet / ermittelt ;O)

Ja Variante 1 und 3 sind sehr nah zusammen.

Ich würde mich über jede Idee und Hilfe freuen ;o)

Ich habe einfach keine Kohle und das Ding ist eine Komponente meines Freizeit Progs. Was ich schon immer mal angehen wollte. Habe ich diese Hürde gemacht, habe ich noch viel Arbeit vor mir. Aber das ist dann nur gehacke^^ Aber damit fällt und steht alles *snief*

Besten Dank und viele Grüße,
Der kleine Unwissende


----------



## ARadauer (29. Okt 2011)

Gehts dir um die Luftlinie oder Entfernung über Straße?


----------



## IchBinUnwissend (29. Okt 2011)

Leider um die Entfernung über die Strasse ;o(

Luftlinie könnte mit Koordinaten rumspielen.

Da die nächsten Probleme, mit oder ohne Autobahn^^

Ich glaube es würde einfach schon reichen, wenn ich irgendwie die Daten sinnvoll ablegen kann und schnell wieder auslesen kann.

Alle Ideen sind willkommen ;O)

Muss ich halt initial die Requests an Google Maps jagen^^


----------



## XHelp (29. Okt 2011)

Du willst also auf die schnelle eine vollständige Navilösung aus dem Ärmel schütteln? Das wird nichts.
Schau dir doch einfach mal die Google Maps API, die stellt sowas bestimmt zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchBinUnwissend (29. Okt 2011)

Jo,

schon als ich das schrieb - war mir das fast klar. Aber nichts ist unmöglich^^

Aber ich glaube die Strassenverläufe brechen mir einfach das Genick.

Aber rein theoretisch, kann man ja die Entfernung von Ort zu Ort abspeichern. Bedenken muss man dabei, das ein Ort auch 4 oder 5 Knoten haben kann oder gar mehr zum nächsten Ort. Das vielleicht abspeichern, aufbereiten? Hört sich schon hart an. Vielleicht ist das auch Unsinn.

Ich schau mir mal die API an, danke für den Tipp. Dadurch wird der Rest sicher um einiges aufgeblähter^^

Wenn ich Bedenke das ich 2000 Orte habe und ich den Lösungsraum über evolutionäre Algorithmen effizient durchsteuer. Krieg ich jetzt schon bammel bei der Bewertungsformel. Das Ding wird so arg ausgebremst.

Postet doch einfach mal Ideen, wie man die Orte ablegen könnte. Ich versuchs dann weiter zu spinnen. Ich muss ja auch net auf Kilometer genau dran sein - 5 km pro Ort falsch sind akzeptabel! Das macht den Kohl da wirklich net fett^^

Merci ;O)


----------



## IchBinUnwissend (29. Okt 2011)

Oder ich mach es wirklich über Breiten und Längengrade -- jeder Ort hat seine Koordinate.

Somit ignoriere ich zwar den Strassenverlauf aber da sollte die 5km Abweichung das ausgleichen.

Das kann ich in Entfernungen umrechnen.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## IchBinUnwissend (29. Okt 2011)

Prob wird dann zB. England nach Deutschland. Aber da kann ich den Übergang als FixPunkt setzen. Der Abzufahren ist ;O)


----------



## XHelp (29. Okt 2011)

Du hast doch noch gar kein Ding, wo du sagen kannst: das ist der Flaschenhals :bahnhof:
Berlin hat einen Durchmesser von 40km, deine "5 km pro Ort"-Schätzung ist schon unheimlich optimistisch, wenn du nicht die exakten Routen berechnest. Darüber hinaus gibt es in Deutschland zwar 2000+ Städte, aber 11000+ Gemeinden, was genau willst du da effizient speichern und auswerten? Du fährst ja nicht von Stadt zu Stadt geradelinig durch.
Was du machen könntest, wenn es *wirklich* *erwiesenermaßen* *ohne Zweifel* ein Flaschenhals ist: du suchst dir paar Routen, berechnest die Luftlinie oder Route bei Google und ermittelst so die Standardabweichung. Damit könntest du *ungefähre* Schätzungen zu unbekannten Strecken abgeben. Aber diese Schätzung wird bestimmt genauer sein, als deine anderen abgefahrenen Ideen, die dich Monate kosten werden.

P.S. Wenn du das Forum nicht als Tagebuch benutzt, dann kann man auch Zusammenhängende Antworten geben:
Wenn du das auch noch weltweit machen willst, dann hast du ja bei über 5 Millionen *Städte* (+ jede Menge Kleinkram) ja ganz schön was vor.


----------



## IchBinUnwissend (29. Okt 2011)

Danke ;O)

Jetzt hat es klick gemacht^^

Breiten und Längengrade am End die Api^^


----------

